# +Rep If Someone Can Find The Lyrics To "Ganja Smoke"



## Dragline (Jan 12, 2010)

"Ganja Smoke" by Ward 21

Can't find the lyrics from google yet. It isn't that the song is so great. Just want to know wtf they are saying.


----------



## turkus (May 20, 2012)

nah man i like that song =) id appreciate it too with some +rep


----------

